
Call this phone to become a part of William Binney's social graph at the NSA - muhpirat
http://hop3.de/konzept_en.html
======
UserRights
They should have made fake ads about getting a free iphone with calling this
number, that would be much more effective.

It would be interesting to see the resulting numbers - how many people are
already afraid to call that number? Are YOU afraid of calling that number?

That is a nice real life demonstration of where that ill-minded techno-
dictatorship will lead us.

Unfortunately there is no way back, as the USA ANGST to fight these nazis is
too strong, especially in Silicon Valley, where too many chicken-hearted apple
shiners (nice word!) are hiding instead of standing up. It is shocking to see
how established that culture of ANGST is already established in the USA.

So be prepared for a long war and many death friends - this is always the only
long-lasting result when you let paranoid and aggressive Neandertalers lead
your society. Look at Germany after WW II to see the future of USA if you do
not stand up now against that bigbrotherism.

Yes, it is up to you to change it. Follow the few brave we have seen and
change your government to obey the people, not the other way around. Do it now
and the world will be very thankful and start to love USA again! Amen :)

~~~
briandear
Nazis? While your sentiment can be respected, comparing the US to a national-
socialist political party that manufactured and entire industry of
exterminating so-called inferior races is hyperbole to the extreme. Now if you
had said Stasi..

~~~
e40
_comparing the US to a national-socialist political party_

That's a good one. Saying Nazis were socialists. The word you're looking for
starts with an f.

~~~
vcarl
Take a look at where the Wikipedia page for "National Socialism" takes you.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Socialism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Socialism)

~~~
reitanqild
Not only is nazi a shortening of National Socialism but it is also easy to
understand when you look at how much focus there was on common effort compared
to individual freedoms.

IMO calling nazis right wing is just a very effectibe play to frame liberals
and conservatives as closer to Nazis.

------
acqq
Also see:

[http://hop3.de/litfass_en.html](http://hop3.de/litfass_en.html)

"A project for public space, with posters put up in Karlsruhe and Cologne in
autumn and winter 2015/16"

The German text on the posters, before the number, means "we are not afraid."

The whole exhibition is not just that project, it's much bigger:

[http://zkm.de/en/event/2015/10/globale-global-control-and-
ce...](http://zkm.de/en/event/2015/10/globale-global-control-and-censorship)

------
will_pseudonym
I wonder if they could _possibly_ know that a ton of people called this number
after reading this article, and to disregard that data from their graph. :)
Obfuscation is really difficult in highly effective surveillance states.

~~~
joosters
Ah, but what if the owner _wants_ their phone to be disregarded, and this is
their way of baiting the NSA to do so? Now the NSA has no choice but to keep
monitoring the phone, because of this possibility!

------
tomcam
I'm for this in principle, but I have absolutely no assurance that this is the
number it's claimed to be. I would not like to be part of a vigilante attack
on someone who turned out the wrong person.

~~~
acqq
See the photos from the streets. It's not "just a webpage" giving you the
number.

[http://hop3.de/litfass_en.html](http://hop3.de/litfass_en.html)

Also in the German media (the phone number is in the text):

[http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ausstellungen/kann-man-
sich-n...](http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ausstellungen/kann-man-sich-noch-
nackiger-machen--112459709.html)

------
Shank
It seems this is based on the idea that NSA is tracking connections to a
person connected to him. Unfortunately, if anyone at NSA were to read this,
they would be very easily able to segment off this connection if they wanted.
Seems like it would be trivial to add an exclusion.

~~~
duaneb
It's an art project.

> Do you really want to live a life where you shy away from completely normal,
> legal things, like calling a mobile phone?

I think it's a personal experience and good political discussion more than
anything.

~~~
johnchristopher
But we are already at that point. Yesterday my significant other was riding
the train when some police officers came and asked here and everyone else
aboard to show their ID cards for identification checking.

She complied. Then she picked up her phone to text me what was going on but
refrained herself at the last second. An officer was behind her back and she
thought : « I don't want to be seen as suspect by using the phone while police
officers are going on with their operation. ». She looked at the phone's clock
instead.

I am pretty sure the officers were there to find some refugees. November 11th
is WW1 Armistice day where we live which is a bit symbolic.

------
noondip
This is a cool idea! My contribution to anti-surveillance trolling is setting
the subject of all encrypted mail to, "Your heroin order has shipped."

~~~
zz1
Which isn't bad: your method works against lexical analysis (which as Bill
Binney said is terrible because it buries analysts under too much material),
while this method is against the three hops policy.

Please, do not forget that encrypted e-mail should not be predictable:
[https://futureboy.us/pgp.html#GoodPractices](https://futureboy.us/pgp.html#GoodPractices)

------
andrewclunn
Well I just found out that international calling isn't included in my service
plan :P

------
andreabedini
I couldn't connect

------
J_Darnley
> This is an art project

What art is this producing? Will there be a final product I can look at,
watch, or listen to?

~~~
scintill76
> A project for public space, with posters put up in Karlsruhe, Cologne and
> elsewhere in autumn and winter 2015/16

> Commissioned by ZKM | Center for Art and Media Karlsruhe on the occasion of
> the exhibition Global Control and Censorship, October 4, 2015 – May 1, 2016.
> The Cologne part of the project consists of 200 advertising columns

If you click the link "Advertising Columns" you can see those. I guess I am
still confused as to what calling the number does (that we can actually see)
and how it relates to the art.

~~~
pinjiz
> The mobile phone with the number +49 174 276 6483 On display in a vitrine in
> the exhibition Global Control and Censorship at ZKM | Center for Art and
> Media Karlsruhe, October 4, 2015 – May 1, 2016

> It's turned on and connected to the network. No-one (human) will pick up if
> you decide to make the call.

[http://hop3.de/mobiltelefon_en.html](http://hop3.de/mobiltelefon_en.html)

~~~
acqq
Pity that they don't have a kind of webcam so that we can see how many calls
happened up to now.

~~~
lorenzhs
I'll be going to ZKM next week. From the photo (
[http://hop3.de/mobiltelefon_en.html](http://hop3.de/mobiltelefon_en.html) )
it seems like the phone displays the number of missed calls. I'll let you know
what it says.

~~~
lorenzhs
As anotheryou said, the phone is sadly limited to displaying double-digit
numbers of missed calls. It did ring every couple of minutes though while we
were there. We were playing with the idea of calling the people back (like any
phone it shows the caller's number unless the caller chooses to prevent that)
but in the end we didn't.

Photo: [https://i.imgur.com/zBaVFMH.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/zBaVFMH.jpg) ("99
missed calls")

------
etiam
As much as I appreciate what the project is trying to illustrate I would think
twice about really signing up for surveillance at second degree of separation.
With Five Eyes surveillance reaching to three degrees of separation that makes
me 'contagious', pulling every person I contact or have contacted
electronically into surveillance as well.

This targeting of not only you but also everyone you've been in contact with
is of course one of the reasons the system is so malicious.

As for signing up, then again, maybe it doesn't make that much difference in
practice. With the Lists being as long as they are, two degrees of separation
would have been a lot of people, but it seems that three would make for
virtually everyone. Would I even be able to add my friends to the surveillance
systems, or is every single one of us already there...

~~~
nabla9
>I would think twice about really signing up for surveillance at second degree
of separation.

It's amazing how quickly this kind of advice has become a accepted reality in
the west. Try to to stay small in the eyes of the government. I hope everyone
understands to feel little ashamed if they do this.

~~~
anotheryou
You used TOR, just to check it out? You have some bitcoin? You google strange
stuff about electronics, just to know how things work? You downloaded
truecrypt? You have a hacker or two in your phonebook? Use VPN?

I bet any signle one of these actions make you more suspicious/interesting
than 90% of the rest of the world and probably you did more than one thing in
that list. And we all know they basically try to record everything. How are
the chances they at least capture the most interesting 10%?

To (loosely) quote the artist: "We, as hackers, artists, political people,
ended up on some list anyhow."

~~~
cryoshon
Yep. The potentially unconventional people are homogenized the most by
surveillance. It's hard to be creative when you don't have the secrecy to play
around with ideas unseriously.

------
wavefunction
I don't really care to. I understand William Binney has provided some
whistleblowing on the shady business the alphabets have been up to but he also
came up with "5 Eyes" which is the foundational legal justification that
routes around the Constitution (among other legal documents and protections
among the "partners").

I guess I just feel he has an impossible task to make up for that. I think
he's a good cautionary tale for young nerds who have an overwhelming amount of
intelligence and cleverness but a paucity of wisdom, natural or developed over
time.

~~~
rl3
> _... but he also came up with "5 Eyes" ..._

That simply isn't true.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_Eyes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_Eyes)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UKUSA_Agreement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UKUSA_Agreement)

